# Is A 3 Hopper Install Allowed



## mistrmac (Feb 13, 2006)

I have searched, maybe my search skills are not very good and it has been answere, but have not been able to find the answer. Is a 3 hopper install allowed by Dish. I spoke to Dish Retentions today and was specifically told that the most Dish would allow is 2 hoppers on account. Can a DIRT member answer this question definitively?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It has been done ... but it certainly requires special handling. DIRT can help. Pick one and send a PM.


----------



## mistrmac (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you James. I'll do that.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm relatively sure you must buy the 3rd Hopper. Other then that I think that's it, aside from the technical installation. I only know of one person who has done it though. Personally if I could lease a 3rd Hopper I'd ditch the Joey and just run Hoppers.


----------



## mistrmac (Feb 13, 2006)

Yes, that is what the first retentions CSR said, that I had to buy the third. He then said he was passing me on to his supervisor to set it up. The supervisor took the call and insisted it was not allowed after the first CSR said yes with the purchase of the third and leasing the first two.

I hate CSR roulette.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I'm sure if you can afford it, that you could talk to someone who would allow it. For that matter, a 4-Hopper installation should be possible if you think about what is involved.

Of course the way the nodes work, that 3rd (or 4th) Hopper would be isolated from the first two... so some of the "whole house" part of the functionality would be undermined.


----------



## mistrmac (Feb 13, 2006)

From what I have read here, if you cascade a DPP44 to a DPP33 with a duo node connected to the DPP44 and a single node connected to the DPP33 then connect a client port on the duo to a client port on the single node, they will all see each other.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

Yes I have had 3H/2J for about a month now  . It is allowed but I had to purchase the third Hopper.

All Hoppers and Joeys are able to communicate with each other. I took one of the Joeys off of MoCA and put it on wireless though.

I don't think that Dish allows for 4 Hoppers. Here's a diagram of my setup :-


----------



## mistrmac (Feb 13, 2006)

Thanks. That is the diagram I saw (couldn't find it again). I would only want 3 hoppers, no joeys. That would duplicate the funtionality of my existing 3 722k's with 3 additional tuners available, much more hard drive space, and whole home functionality.


----------



## 3HaloODST (Aug 9, 2010)

If you can get Dish to go along with no Joeys, then all you would have to modify in that diagram is remove the Joey client line and place a 75-ohm terminator on the spare CLIENT port of the Duo Node. Now in my scenario, I could simply return the Joeys if I wanted to but I need them. You'll have to figure out your own way to get a 3H/0J configuration.


----------

